# Broken Ethernet port



## Van Hel Singh (Jul 24, 2006)

Ok so I have a custom Dell Inspiron 6400.
The ethernet port seems to be broken and doesn't work, one of the pins has been pushed down slightly, this means that the ethernet pin won't touch. Anyway, I doubt I can fix this myself, so:

Where can I get it fixed from?
Can only Dell fix it?
How much will it cost me? (£/$)


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

You could replace it with one of these.
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/category/category_slc.asp?CatId=588

Most of the ethernet jacks on laptops are part of the motherboard. Not an easy repair to replace the jack.


----------



## Van Hel Singh (Jul 24, 2006)

Would it be best to get an expert to do it, or is it simple enough to try myself?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

is it so set deep down that to try to pry it out is impossible? i had one just like that a year back, i used a very small screw driver to pry it out until it leveled with the rest.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

I would try it. You have nothing to loose. If it does not fix it, you can just add the nic card.


----------

